# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Động cơ chổi góp (DC motor - đông cơ điện một chiều)

## CKD

*Động cơ chổi góp (DC motor - đông cơ điện một chiều)*
Động cơ chổi góp là một thiết bị đơn giản biến điện năng (năng lượng điện) thành cơ năng (năng lượng cơ học) ra đời từ rất sớm.
Xét về tên gọi thì DC motor là tên gọi thông dụng cho Brushed motor (motor chổi góp). DC motor còn được gọi cho một loại motor khác là Brushless DC motor (đông cơ một chiều không chổi góp) viết tắt là BLDC motor. Bruhless DC motor thường được gọi là BLDC hơn là DC motor.

Ở bài viết này tập trung vào động cơ chổi góp (Brushed motor) và để đơn giản gọi là DC motor và còn được gọi với nhiều tên gọi khác  :Wink: 

Nguyên lý hoạt động động cơ chổi than dạng đơn giản



*Cấu tạo.*
DC motor có vài thành phần chính.
- Stator: thường là nam châm vĩnh cữu hoặc nam châm điện.
- Rotor: là phần lõi có quấn cuộn dây (tạo nam châm điện) có tối thiểu 02 cực. Rotor có nhiều cực thường cho moment tốt hơn, nhưng tốc độ lại chậm hơn. Thông dụng nhất và có lẽ nhiều nhất là rotor có 3 cực.
- Cổ góp (commutator): nhiệm vụ tiếp xúc và chia điện cho các cuộn dây trên rotor. Số lượng các điểm tiếp xúc tương ứng với số cuộn trên rotor.
- Chổi góp (brushed): nhiệm vụ tiếp xúc và tiếp điện cho cổ góp. Chổi góp tùy theo yêu cầu mà có thể được chế tạo dưới nhiều chất liệu khác nhau. Thông dụng và rẻ tiền thường được ép từ bộ than nên còn có tên gọi là "motor chổi than"



*Nguyên lý hoạt động.*
Mô hình đơn giản nguyên lý hoạt động.


DC motor vận hành theo quy tắc bàn tay trái


Cụ thể hoá có thể xem clip & link bên dưới để rỏ hơn



http://www.electrical4u.com/working-...e-of-dc-motor/

Vài clip nói về nguyên lý & cấu tạo DC motor









Hình ảnh bên dưới thể hiện rỏ hơn quá trình làm việc của motor chổi góp 2 cực.





Motor chổi góp là một loại motor rất thông dụng từ khi mới ra đời cho đến tận ngày nay. Dù ngày nay BLDC hoặc BLAC hoặc AC motor đã thay thế dần. Nhưng motor chổi góp vẫn xuất hiện trong rất nhiều thiết bị vì:
- Có thiết kế khá đơn giản.
- *Điều khiển đơn giản*.

Xem thêm...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brushed_DC_electric_motor
http://www.electrical4u.com/electric...tory-of-motor/
http://electrical-engineering-portal...eers-beginners
http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/i...C_Motor_Theory

_* Lưu ý:
- Nội dung bài viết thể hiện quan điểm của người viết về DC motor. Nội dung góp nhặt từ nhiều nguồn trên internet cùng với kiến thức & kinh nghiệm của người viết. Do đó có thể đúng hoặc không đúng theo từng trường hợp và quan điểm cụ thể.
- Là bài viết chia sẻ & trao đổi kiến thức. Do đó mọi phản hồi, góp ý, trao đổi với quan điểm khác nhau đều được lắng nghe và xem trọng. Tuy nhiên để thuận tiện cho người xem đề nghị mọi quan điểm khác đều có dẫn chứng cụ thể để có thể dễ dàng tranh luận. Giúp mổ xẻ vấn đề một cách sâu & rộng hơn.
- Nhằm mục đích cô động, các quan điểm trái chiều nhưng không dẫn chứng, viện dẫn hoặc không lý do đề nghị được xem là spam và xóa để tránh các thông tin nhiễu, gây khó khăn hơn cho người đọc._

----------

duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, GORLAK, Minh Phi Nguyen, secondhand, tcm

----------


## CKD

Trong sử dụng. Motor thông thường chỉ hoạt động thường xuyên ở một chiều quay nhất định. Do đó động cơ chổi góp thông thường được thiết kế khác với mô hình lý thuyết ở trên đôi chút. Nhằm tối ưu hóa quá trình hoạt động ở chiều quay thiết kế.



Một vài loại motor chổi góp có thể thay đổi góc chổi góp (commutator timing)




Chỉnh góc tối ưu cho chiều thuận/nghịc


Xem thêm...
http://www.rclab.info/2013/05/the-ba...r-brushed.html
https://evmc2.wordpress.com/2011/12/...-motor-timing/
http://slotblog.net/topic/51489-blue...ot-car-motors/
http://www.holmeshobbies.com/blog/?page_id=373
http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/holme...hed-motor.html
http://letsmakerobots.com/node/5700
http://www.energeticforum.com/renewa...hines-201.html

----------

Ga con, Gamo, secondhand, tcm, Tuanlm

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em thấy bữa nay có loại nam châm trắng hút mạnh hơn nhiều mấy loại màu đen, không biết ngày nay người ta có chế tạo motor DC dùng loại nam châm này ko các bác nhỉ, em nghĩ nó sẽ mạnh hơn loại dùng nam châm đen.

----------


## Gamo

Linear Servo chẳng hạn?  :Big Grin: 

Ặc... nhầm, đang nói về DC motor... brushed DC motor giờ chắc ít dùng trong CNC? Ngoài đồ chơi cho trẻ em thì trong những trường hợp nào hay dùng brushed DC Motor nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

> --- Em thấy bữa nay có loại nam châm trắng hút mạnh hơn nhiều mấy loại màu đen, không biết ngày nay người ta có chế tạo motor DC dùng loại nam châm này ko các bác nhỉ, em nghĩ nó sẽ mạnh hơn loại dùng nam châm đen.


em nghĩ là khó, vì sẽ tới hạn của chổi than, cổ góp và khả năng giải nhiệt của rotor

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Tuanlm

> --- Em thấy bữa nay có loại nam châm trắng hút mạnh hơn nhiều mấy loại màu đen, không biết ngày nay người ta có chế tạo motor DC dùng loại nam châm này ko các bác nhỉ, em nghĩ nó sẽ mạnh hơn loại dùng nam châm đen.


Động cơ DC brushed cao tốc, lõi không khí.

----------


## duonghoang

> Động cơ DC brushed cao tốc, lõi không khí.


--- Động cơ DC Brushed lõi phải có cuộn dây chứ bác? Em ko hiểu rõ ý bác?

----------


## CKD

Hiệu xuất cao hơn thì tạm gọi là DC motor lõi không khí (tạm gọi vậy) như bác Tuanlm nói.
Tức toror không có phe sắt mà chỉ có cuộn dây. Ưu điểm về nhiệt thì mình chưa tim hiểu nhưng ưu điểm về vận hành thì hơn hẵn.
- Motor nhẹ hơn. Có thể làm motor với kích thước bé hơn (như motor run trong điện thoại).
- Có gia tốc lớn hơn.
- V.v.. chưa biết hết  :Smile: 

Còn về nam châm thì về lý có thể làm tăng sức mạnh động cơ. Nhưng giới hạn là giá -> hiệu xuất sử dụng.
Về ứng dụng thì hiện nay BLDC có thể thay thế DC motor nhưng ở một nhóm nhỏ thôi. Với ưu điểm là điều khiển đơn giản nên DC motor vẫn được sử dụng rất nhiều.

----------


## CKD

http://www.technischesmuseum.at/obje...16-geschnitten

----------

Ga con, Gamo, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

video clip cho nó sinh động
Slotless BLDC Motors

----------


## Tuanlm

Khi có yêu cầu về tốc độ thì mới cần loại brushed có lõi không khí vì.

- Quán tính rotor nhỏ
- Tần số chuyển mạch lớn ( lõi thép không hiệu quả vì đặc tính bão hòa)

 Loại động cơ brushed này có tuổi thọ thấp do có tốc độ cao gây phá hủy cổ góp và chổi (Brush) ngoài ra vì torque thấp nên chỉ tận dụng được ưu thế về tốc độ, gia tốc và khối lượng.

----------

CKD, duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, nhatson, secondhand

----------


## terminaterx300

> --- Em thấy bữa nay có loại nam châm trắng hút mạnh hơn nhiều mấy loại màu đen, không biết ngày nay người ta có chế tạo motor DC dùng loại nam châm này ko các bác nhỉ, em nghĩ nó sẽ mạnh hơn loại dùng nam châm đen.


hình như dc servo của sanyo đời cao có đó, con 110w nhỏ bằng con 80w đời nam châm đen, cái này bác Phúc trước có nhiêu

----------


## Ga con

@Nam terminatex: nói nhỏ thôi, lộ hết  :Wink: . Giờ tính ngon dở xấu đẹp trong nhà còn hơn 100 con từ vài W đến 1, 2KW, mà bận quá, chắc phải tranh thủ tìm cách tiễn đi bớt cho rộng.

Nam châm trắng hay đen không quan trọng lắm. Loại cũ dùng nam châm ferit nên lực từ yếu, motor kích thước lớn công suất nhỏ. Loại đời mới dùng nam châm rare earth/alnico trắng có đen có lực từ rất mạnh nên kích thước motor nhỏ mà công suất lớn. Mà lực từ lớn cũng chưa chắc tốt, hồi trước e đi dán nam châm cho mấy con motor Fanuc đít vàng hoài (làm việc quá sức, nóng + lực từ mạnh nên keo dán nam châm nó chịu không nổi).

@cụ Tuấn LM: chính xác, nhưng mình cũng gặp nó thường xuyên mà không nhận ra thôi. Cái motor dạng đĩa trong máy photocopy là loại coreless này. Yaskawa Minertia QM cũng có con coreless, đặc tính/kích thước/trọng lượng hệt như mấy con còn lại, thậm chí nếu không tháo ra thì không biết luôn.

Thanks.

----------

secondhand, Tuanlm

----------


## lekimhung

> Linear Servo chẳng hạn? 
> 
> Ặc... nhầm, đang nói về DC motor... brushed DC motor giờ chắc ít dùng trong CNC? Ngoài đồ chơi cho trẻ em thì trong những trường hợp nào hay dùng brushed DC Motor nhỉ?


Ngoài đồ chơi cho trẻ em, thì là đồ chới người lớn thôi chứ còn ai đâu.

----------


## Gamo

> Ngoài đồ chơi cho trẻ em, thì là đồ chới người lớn thôi chứ còn ai đâu.


Cái gì cần rung rung hả bác?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

> ...
> 
> @cụ Tuấn LM: chính xác, nhưng mình cũng gặp nó thường xuyên mà không nhận ra thôi. Cái motor dạng đĩa trong máy photocopy là loại coreless này. Yaskawa Minertia QM cũng có con coreless, đặc tính/kích thước/trọng lượng hệt như mấy con còn lại, thậm chí nếu không tháo ra thì không biết luôn.
> 
> Thanks.


  Hình như có chút nhầm lẫn, mấy cái như Gacon nói theo mình thấy là brushless (phân biệt với brushed).  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Không anh, em gọi coreless là con này, đường kính con nhỏ cũng trên dưới 100mm, lớn thì 140-200mm, dày chừngng 3-5cmm, có encoder luôn (trên net họ gọi là motor cấp mực máy photo).


Không phải con này đâu, con này là brushless, hay gọi là motor chuông


Thanks.

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## racing boy

Ngoài lề tí e đag định chế cái ôtô điện bằng động cơ dc, chả là e định lấy mấy con đề của con catterbilar 773 của công ty em cả đống ý, mỗi con 30kg mà mấy chục kw ,nhưg nó là động cơ dc kích từ bằng dây quấn vậy dòng dc bằng nam châm vĩnh cửu và dòng dây quấn con nào ngon hơn ạ, con nào ưu điểm hơn ạ

----------


## CKD

Theo mình thì motor kích từ khỏe hơn, bền hơn, tốn năng lượng hơn.
Đặt biệt chạy được với AC.

----------


## Gamo

> Ngoài lề tí e đag định chế cái ôtô điện bằng động cơ dc, chả là e định lấy mấy con đề của con catterbilar 773 của công ty em cả đống ý, mỗi con 30kg mà mấy chục kw ,nhưg nó là động cơ dc kích từ bằng dây quấn vậy dòng dc bằng nam châm vĩnh cửu và dòng dây quấn con nào ngon hơn ạ, con nào ưu điểm hơn ạ


Con motor chạy nam châm trắng nào mà to 30kg là giá trị lắm đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

Làm gì chạy dc ac hả bác, vỏ nó là khối sắt đặc ý, chạy chắc nóng bỏng ,hj sao ko có hãng nào chế encoder cho nó nhỉ, momen của nó thì bá đạn nun, hehe

----------


## Ga con

Công suất lớn đa số kích từ bằng dây quấn. Nhỏ cũng có (loại universal như trong máy khoan, máy mài...các cụ dùng hàng ngày đó)
Kích từ dây quấn nhiều điểm ưu thế hơn (công suất lớn, công suất/trọng lượng lớn hơn, tốc độ thì có thể đấu các kiểu để dải nhanh/chậm rộng hơn, làm việc điều kiện khắc nghiệt/nhiệt độ cao hơn, không bị thoát từ giảm công suất theo thời gian mà chỉ có...cháy thôi .vv.), và cũng có điểm kém hơn (mạch kích/điều khiển phức tạp hơn, tốn năng lượng hơn).

Thanks.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Ngoài lề tí e đag định chế cái ôtô điện bằng động cơ dc, chả là e định lấy mấy con đề của con catterbilar 773 của công ty em cả đống ý, mỗi con 30kg mà mấy chục kw ,nhưg nó là động cơ dc kích từ bằng dây quấn vậy dòng dc bằng nam châm vĩnh cửu và dòng dây quấn con nào ngon hơn ạ, con nào ưu điểm hơn ạ


Lạy cụ, cụ bỏa ngay ý định đấy đi cho em. Các động cơ dùng khởi động cho các máy diesel được thiết kế ở chế độ mần việc quá tải ngắn hạn, cụ mang dzô cho xe điện thì một là chết accu, hai là thành "bếp điện từ".

Loại dùng nam châm vĩnh cửu tương đương với loại có dây quấn ở chế độ kích từ độc lập. Ngoài ra còn có các kiểu phối hợp để thành kích từ song song hay hỗn hợp.

----------


## Ga con

> Theo mình thì motor kích từ khỏe hơn, bền hơn, tốn năng lượng hơn.
> Đặt biệt chạy được với AC.


Có kiểu đấu kích từ nối tiếp mới chạy được ac thôi anh (loại universal motor). Còn lại đấu kích từ độc lập/song song thì chỉ chạy được với DC thôi.

Cụ Tuanlm: hồi lâu lắc bọn em cũng hay quấn lại mấy cái motor đề xe máy để chạy robocon đó  :Wink:  :Wink: , do rẻ (motor có hộp số thường giá bèo cũng 4-500k/cái, còn motor đề TQ chỉ 120k/bộ, quấn thì thêm 40k, mà tụi e hay tự xử).

Thanks.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Có kiểu đấu kích từ nối tiếp mới chạy được ac thôi anh (loại universal motor). Còn lại đấu kích từ độc lập/song song thì chỉ chạy được với DC thôi.
> 
> Cụ Tuanlm: hồi lâu lắc bọn em cũng hay quấn lại mấy cái motor đề xe máy để chạy robocon đó , do rẻ (motor có hộp số thường giá bèo cũng 4-500k/cái, còn motor đề TQ chỉ 120k/bộ, quấn thì thêm 40k, mà tụi e hay tự xử).
> 
> Thanks.


Dzụ này cũng giống mình nè. Mình tham gia năm 2003, dạo đó mấy cái motor đề cày nát mặt sân QK 7, ban tổ chức trừ điểm.  :Frown:

----------


## racing boy

Cụ điều khiển nó thế nào ạ, e định để nguyên nó điều khiển độ rộng xug, mới đặt 4 con igbt 200a rùi ạ, hix chỉ sợ ra đường công an thu mất hj

----------


## racing boy

> Lạy cụ, cụ bỏa ngay ý định đấy đi cho em. Các động cơ dùng khởi động cho các máy diesel được thiết kế ở chế độ mần việc quá tải ngắn hạn, cụ mang dzô cho xe điện thì một là chết accu, hai là thành "bếp điện từ".
> 
> Loại dùng nam châm vĩnh cửu tương đương với loại có dây quấn ở chế độ kích từ độc lập. Ngoài ra còn có các kiểu phối hợp để thành kích từ song song hay hỗn hợp.


e thấy mấy ôg tây cũng hay chế electric car bằng loại động cơ này mà, nó hoạt động ngắn mạch trong điều kiện full công suất, e bơm cho nó dòng tầm 10% thui chắc chạy chậm và bền nun, hj giống con bugaty veroy 16.4 chạy 400km/h là 97lít 100 cây, chạy thường cũng hơn chục lit thui, hj

----------


## Tuanlm

> e thấy mấy ôg tây cũng hay chế electric car bằng loại động cơ này mà, nó hoạt động ngắn mạch trong điều kiện full công suất, e bơm cho nó dòng tầm 10% thui chắc chạy chậm và bền nun, hj giống con bugaty veroy 16.4 chạy 400km/h là 97lít 100 cây, chạy thường cũng hơn chục lit thui, hj


Cụ mua trớt 4 cái bánh xe đạp điện về mần cho khỏe cụ ợ. Có bán luôn controler đỡ vất vả chế cháo.

----------


## racing boy

Nhưg cái trục nó phi 10 ko đỡ nổi cái khug con mazda nát của e dc, hj, mà nó ko chuyên nghiệp lém, nhìn biết ngay ôtô độ

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nhưg cái trục nó phi 10 ko đỡ nổi cái khug con mazda nát của e dc, hj, mà nó ko chuyên nghiệp lém, nhìn biết ngay ôtô độ


Có ý này góp nè. Cụ mua lấy một cặp AC servo có hộp giảm tốc dzìa rồi cầu viện 2 cụ gà là sẽ có một hệ truyền động ưng ý. Khỏi mất ngủ mà lại có đồ ngon.

----------

racing boy

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác khéo lo, chuyên gia phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ Racing JAV mà

----------


## nhatson

> Có ý này góp nè. Cụ mua lấy một cặp AC servo có hộp giảm tốc dzìa rồi cầu viện 2 cụ gà là sẽ có một hệ truyền động ưng ý. Khỏi mất ngủ mà lại có đồ ngon.


em thấy tây nó mod xe, nó thik dùng động cơ lồng sóc hơn, động cơ DC bự bự cỗng hay xài chác do rẻ và dễ kiếm, dễ mod nữa . giữ nguyên hệ truyền động của xe ah

----------

racing boy, Tuanlm

----------


## choe120982

Mình có cái Rotor như hình, gồm 12 cực và cổ góp có 12 lá đồng, song song với 12 cực, muốn quấn dây để chạy 12v.Các bro cho hỏi:
- CÓ được không?
- Quấn dây bao nhiêu mm ?
-Mỗi cực, quấn bao nhiêu vòng?
Cám ơn các bro.

----------

